# What Is Hapkido Mostly?



## Cobra (Aug 17, 2004)

I'm not sure, but is Hapkido mostly a grappling form? What is the percentage of grappling and striking? If I understand it correctly, Hapkido is 75% grappling and 25% striking. Am I right? And those strikes are mostly kicks, right?

Also, what hapkido most closest too? Is it close to average Ju Jitsu (65% grappling, 35% striking), Tae Kwon Do (95% stiking), or judo/aikido (95% grappling)?

I tried a search, but I can only find the history of hapkido.


----------



## American HKD (Aug 18, 2004)

Dear Cobra,

To use generic terms HKD is a Jujutsu style there is no percent you can put on it as far as what tech is favored. 

We teach  the use of all tools equally, hand strikes, kicks, pressure points, joint manipulations & throws.

Each school may have a different preferance for example many schools do very little kicking and some do much more than say Tae Kwon Do.

Hapkido is one Art that's hard to "pigeon hole" into a fixed catagory so to speak.


----------



## glad2bhere (Aug 18, 2004)

Dear Cobra: 

Stuart is right on the money. Its not so much that one medium of S-D is more effective or optimal over another. Rather, different teachers advocate different priorities to support their take on the Hapkido arts. Someone such as Bong Soo Han may advocate a greater percentage of kicking, while Lim Hyun Su may advocate almost entirely locks and throws. There is also the matter that approaches to HOW techniques are executed and what role they play in an encounter can vary from teacher to teacher. Finally, the degree to which "Mu-Do" or "martial ways" plays a role also varies with some teachers advocating much use of weaponry and others different weapons or no weapons at all. In the kwan to which I belong GM Myung supports 6 traditional Hapkido weapons, but that does not keep me from studying those and investigating yet others that are related. In Hapkido the good news is that there is a LOT of variety. In Hapkido, though, the bad news is that there is a LOT of variety!!  :idunno: 

Best Wishes, 

Bruce


----------



## Master Todd Miller (Aug 26, 2004)

while Lim Hyun Su may advocate almost entirely locks and throws.

Bruce,

GM Lim teaches a balence of joint locks, throws along with kicking & striking techniques.  In original Hapkido the strikes and kicking techniques are considered to be dangerous so those are not the techniques taught at seminars.  FWIW

Take care
Todd Miller
Korea Jungki Hapkido & Guhapdo Assc.
www.millersmudo.com


----------

